# Engine Oil Drain Plug Tightening Specs?



## Ssorange (Feb 19, 2018)

Hi,

I will be changing my oil soon and since it is the first change, I want to do it from the bottom side. Does anyone know the oil drain plug tightening torque specifications for the 1.6L? And the specs for the oil filter cap? 

Thanks ahead of time!


----------

